# totally awesome



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

we had 2 geese land in our decoy spread. I know this happens for you guys, but remember I am just getting started. It was really cool, and the noise they were making was wild. That same trip we had another flock make several laps aound our spread, but never closed within my comfort zone. I'm hooked! Now I just need alot of work/help with calling.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It is fun to land the geese and see how they react to everything.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

good job. keep at it and it will get easier :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Sell the deer rifle! It's Goose hunting now brother :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Cut em I am starting to agree with you. Since we can't use rifles for Deer here it's even easier.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

This may not sound like much, but we have 6 birds. I usually hunt by myself, maybe one other person. And I have only been out 7-8 times. Now I realize 6 isn't much, but if I could count all the ones I missed, well that would be impressive numbers. I suck at hitting them. Also we don't have the numbers of birds here that you do. Plus we can only shoot 2 a day.

I don't think I will give up Deer hunting, I really like Venison. BUT, dragging a Goose out is alot easier than a Deer.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I gaurentee without watching you shoot I can increase your hit -miss ratio by 75%. And all you have to do is send a check for $19.95 to cut'em make that out to cash. LOL Actually my bet is you are doing what most every one has or still at time does. Your caught up in the excitment, looking at all the birds, picking your second bird before you've pulled the trigger on the first. Slow down, raise your gun and for gods sake LOOK DOWN THE BARREL not over it or along side. pick a bird, shoot, then keep your eye where it is and swing to the next. I've shot thousands rounds and still have to tell myself to look down the barrel. Wait till you do this and start shooting triples. You can do it if you follow my advice :lol:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

cut em- your probably right. I think I'm shooting in front of them. I have actually had the wad on 2 occasions hit the birdin the chest. This is telling me that the BB's are in front of it. It's timing, excitement and try to call, find the gun, the whole package. I know I'm not trying to shoot too far, because I actually stopped my partner the other day. Those Geese were just out on the backside of our small spread, so they were probably shootable. also I had to borrow a gun, haven't taken the time to pattern it, the shells I'm using are faster than the trap loads I have been shooting. I will figure it out. My second trip out I doubled, that was cool. I get lucky once in awhile and a dumb Goose runs into my shot. LOL Still haveing fun though, that's all that matters


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

In no time you will have a hole flock landing in your decoys (that is pure excitement). It's fun to watch them react to your decoys and not always shoot. I have learned alot from just letting them land. This way the next time out you know what to do which will help with your shooting. Keep on having fun with it, that's what it's all about. Plus I am like you, I like them close since I also am not a good shot, but you just have to try a couple long shots to know your limits. I have got some that shocked me.

Sean


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the night I shot the double the second one was reaching out there. I may have had more land, but I'm still new and want to shoot. When I start killing more I will start playing and let them do thier thing and see what happens.

My partner used to hunt with some buddies, there would be anywhere from 3-10 hunters. Since he started hunting with me he won't go back, he says we are killing more than them. They have been at for years.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That is awesome. Nice work. But remember even the best of us go home with a goose egg every now and then! But great work. This is a great sport and is very addicting. :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

we have had a couple zero days, not even a bird to look at. We only have one more weekend to hunt. Watch out next year, I will have my new Winchester Super X3, patterned, with the perfect choke. I will have had all summer to perfect my calling. And I will have my decoys all arranged. the Geese will be so scared I won't even have to shoot. Well ok, maybe I will have to shoot. Can't wait for Sat. morning, sitting in a cold Goose blind.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Way to go man, landing birds never gets old no matter how many times you see it. I still remember the first geese I landed. I was truly hooked after that.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

went out tonight, didn't get there until 3:00. Had birds flying as soon as I got out of my truck. Set up as fast as I could. We probably saw between 6-700 Geese in 1 1/2 hours. They were flying up the river, down the river, from the east. We could not get a single bird to turn and come our way. Finally just before quiting time we had about 15 come in from behind and to our right of us. A few quick clucks, murmurs, and a couple moans and here they come. They set like they wanted to land and then at about 40 yards flared.

I learned a very important lesson. Never set up with your back to a group of trees, because they won't land very close to them. I honestly believe they flared because they didn't want to hit the trees. I don't have a layout blind so I have been hiding in a weed patch. This has been working very well, untill I moved out of the wind to the opposite side of the field.

Back to the little island weed patch in the middle. I know these birds would have landed by thier reactions. Darn trees.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

After a while you won't even bring a gun anymore. You'll just reach up and grab them by the feet like I do. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

it is getting very frustrating. we had the same thig tonight, couldn't get them to come to us. Don't know if they know it's a danger zone, or what. We moved to a diiferent spot in this field, but nothing wanted to come in. They get up off the river, and fly on either side of us. Begining to thinkI'm not calling right


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Stay off the call!!!! If they can see your spread you've got their attention. Try the no ones home approach just lay there silent. I still don't call good enough to talk to them when they're in close (150 yrds) and have shot 100's of birds without ever blowing a call. Your bigest problem your up against is the no lay out blind approach your taking. This time of the year these birds have been ambushed out of every weed patch and tree line in the country They're on to ya. Buy the blind before you buy another decoy its the most valuable peice of the puzzle. You've got to become part of the open field and the only way to do that is through the concelment a layout blind will give you. Oh yea Don't forget to mud it!


----------

